# Welche Grafikkarte passt am besten in mein System?



## Bountyninja (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

da ich mir, nach der PS3, für die Zukunft lieber einen PC anschaffen würde, mit dem ich auch anspruchsvollere Spiele wie Crysis 3, GTA V oder Battlefield 4 spielen kann, hab ich mich nun hier im PC Games Forum registriert da ich den Eindruck hab, hier am besten dran zu sein wenns um die Beratung bei der PC Zusammenstellung geht.

Leider bin ich in Sachen PC Komponenten noch ein totaler Anfänger, aus diesem Grund fragte ich auch einen Kollegen, der sich realtiv gut mit der Materie auskennt, ob er mir dabei der Zusammenstellung des PC's helfen könnte.

Am Ende ist dies dabei rausgekommen:

- GigaByte GA-970A-UD3 Motherboard Sockel AM3+ 4x DDR3 Speicher ATX 
- AMD FX6 6100 Six-Core Prozessor Black Edition (3,3GHz, Sockel AM3+, 6MB Cache 95 Watt) 
- Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B SCBSK-2100
- Gigabyte NVIDIA GT630 Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 2GB GDDR3Speicher, HDMI, DVI, 1 GPU) 
- G.Skill 1866-919 Sniper Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (1866 MHz, 240-polig DIMM, 2x 4GB) DDR3-RAM Kit 
- Western Digital WD10EZEX Blue 1TB interne Festplatte (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), SATA 6Gb/s, 64 MB Cache) 
- Inter-Tech SL500 500 Watt Netzteil 120mm Lüfter 
- LG GH24NS DVD 24x Brenner (DVD±RW) bulk schwarz 
- Icy Box IB-863-B Multikartenleser (13,3 cm (5,2 Zoll), eSATA, 4x USB 2.0, 2x USB 3.0) 


Anstatt des Standardlüfters der CPU haben wir einen Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B SCBSK-2100 verbaut.


Obwohl mich der niedrige Preis der Grafikkarte schon misstrauisch gemacht hat, erwies sich leider erst im Nachhinein, dass ich mich lieber vorher wirklich genauer informiert hätte.

Da ich jetzt weiß, dass ich mit dieser Grafikkarte  nix anfangen kann wenn ich die oben beschriebenen Spiele spielen möchte, wäre meine Frage an euch, was ich nun am besten am Gesamtbild meines Rechners verbessern kann.

Soweit ich jetzt erstmal durchblick könnte ich Arbeitsspeicher, Mainboard, Festplatte und Prozessor wohl verwenden. 

Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir nun sehr unsicher. Nach einiger Recherche soll wohl die Geforce GTX 560 TI eine gute Wahl sein oder was meint Ihr?
Vom Preissegment würde ich da ca. 200 bis 300 € für die Grafikkarte ausgeben.

Des Weiteren hätte ich wohl beim Netzteil auch etwas mehr bezahlen sollen....

Naja, schon einmal vielen Dank für die Antworten die mir hoffentlich weiterhelfen können. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Bounty


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. Mai 2013)

Also der Typ der dir die Grafikkarte vorgeschlagen hat naja... und ein Amd-Prozessor ist heute auch nicht mehr das Wahre. So zur Grafikkarte da würd ich dir ne GTX 660Ti oder Radeon HD 7870 vorschlagen.
Hier mal ein Paar ausgewählte Links:
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti Windforce 2X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N66TOC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT Boost, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, full retail (11199-20-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sind beide nicht schlecht und liegen in deinem Preisegment, kannts dich aber gern auch selbst umschauen.

Edit: Ich würd dir auch vorschlagen das Netzteil zu wechseln, bei nem 20€ Netzteil kann man schnell sein Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen, Netzteile in dem Preissegment hätte ich nur in einem Office-Pc verbaut.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2013)

Also, für ca 250€ wäre eine AMD 7950 extrem gut geeignet und auch nicht "zu schnell" für die CPU.

Die Frage ist halt, ob das Netzteil reicht. 500W reichen generell locker, aber wenn es ein "billiges" 500W-Modell ist, dann ist selbst manch ein 400W-Markenmodell schon besser - aber selbst das reicht normalerweise.

Kannst Du mal nachsehen, ob das Netzteil ZWEI Stecker für PCie-6Pin hat, was für eine moderne, starke Grafikkarte nötig wäre. Wenn nein, dann wäre es sicherer, wenn Du ein neues Markenmodell holst für ca 50-70€ und 450-500W. Aber auch wenn Dein NT keine 2 Stecker hat: zumindest bei den AMD-Karten sind meistens Adapter dabei, so dass Du die fehlenden Stecker auch mit freien Festplatten-Stomsteckern erzeugen kannst. Pro PCIe-Stecker braucht man dann normalerweise zwei freie Festplatten-"Molex"-Stecker


----------



## Bountyninja (6. Mai 2013)

Schon mal Danke für die Antworten.

Also muss ich dann wohl auch ein neues Netzteil haben.
Es ist nichtmal ein PCIE-6Pin Stecker vorhanden, nur noch zwei 4 Pin Molex Stecker.
Habt Ihr da auch eine Empfehlung für mich welches Netzteil da am besten wäre?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. Mai 2013)

Ja wie gesagt 450-500W Modell, ich find BeQuiet nicht schlecht, haben auch ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis.
z.B. be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2013)

Das E9 ist schon sehr edel, das wäre auf jeden Fall gut geeignet. Es ginge auch günstiger, dann ist die Qualität und Effizienz nicht ganz so gut, aber trotzdem gut genug. Ebenfalls von Be quiet zB das hier be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W ATX 2.3 (L7-530W/BN106)

Kannst auch mal hier lesen: Unter Strom: Wissenswertes und Kaufberatung zu PC-Netzteilen  da sind auch später ein paar Kauftipps.


----------



## Bountyninja (7. Mai 2013)

Gut, dann wird es also das be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W Netzteil...Die 10 Euro für 3 Jahre mehr Garantie usw. hab ich dann auch noch über. ^^

Bei der Grafikkarte schwanke ich nun zwischen der Powercolor HD7950 PCS+ 3072MB GDDR5 und der Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 Boost, 3GB GDDR5, 
Wobei es bei der Sapphire ja auch schon wieder verschiedene Ausführungen gibt.

Ist echt gar nicht mal so leicht da überhaupt den Überblick zu behalten.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2013)

Also, bei der von Gigabyte weiß ich, dass die sehr leise ist, obwohl die ab Werk merkbar übertaktet ist. Die hab ich nämlich selber  

Zur POwercolor siehe zB hier PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+ im Test - Gesamtbetrachtung: Schalldruck (dB(A)) (Seite 11) - HT4U.net  und die nächste Seite

Sapphire Kundenmeinungen zur Vapor: SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7950 OC Vapor-X, Grafikkarte und zu einer "normalen" SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7950 with Boost, Grafikkarte


----------



## Bountyninja (7. Mai 2013)

Hmm die Gigabyte würde bei mir eh nicht ins Gehäuse passen.... Was 1 cm so ausmachen kann. ^^

Bei der Vapor X und der normalen Sapphire liegt der Unterschied lediglich bei ein paar MHz mehr und einem anderen Belüftungssystem?
Haben die 10-15 MHz denn überhaupt eine spürbare Auswirkung ?

Ich denk mit der "normalen" Sapphire mach ich schon nichts falsch. Sieht für mich insgesamt am besten aus.

Dieser Alternate-Shop scheint wirklich nicht schlecht zu sein. Hatten bei den Grafikkarten bei meiner Suche immer  den günstigsten Preis wenn man die Beigabe mitrechnet. ;D


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. Mai 2013)

Bountyninja schrieb:


> Dieser Alternate-Shop scheint wirklich nicht schlecht zu sein. Hatten bei den Grafikkarten bei meiner Suche immer  den günstigsten Preis wenn man die Beigabe mitrechnet. ;D


 
Wobei ich Mindfactory bevorzuge, klasse Shop, meistens auch die niedrigsten Preise und sehr guter Kundenservice, am besten mit Midnightshopping, da spart man sich den Versand


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2013)

Moment mal: die Gigabyte ist an sich eine der kürzeren Karten, wieviel Platz hast Du denn? 

Bei alternate zB steht bei den Details 28cm: GIGABYTE GV-R795WF3-3GD WindForce 3X, Grafikkarte   das steht auch bei der Sapphire Vapor. Bei der "normalen" Sapphire hat 27cm: SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7950 with Boost, Grafikkarte

ABER das sind sicher nur ungefähre Angaben, denn die Gigabyte ist meines Wissens eine der kürzeren, weil der Kühler kaum über die Platine rausgeht, und die ist überall gleich - hier im Test steht auch als Länge sogar unter 27cm: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 OC WindForce 3 im Test - Eckdaten und Lieferumfang (Seite 4) - HT4U.net

Was für ein Gehäuse hast Du denn?



Und wegen der Game-Beigabe: die gibt es zB auch bei caseking.de, siehe hier Caseking.de - Online-Shop f   oder auch hardwareversand.de , wo du aber über nen Preisvergleich reingehen solltest, weil die Grafikkarten dann oft gleich 20€ günstiger sind, UND ich bin nicht sicher, ob die noch Codes haben... das steht im Shop nämlich nicht dabei, das hatten die nur per Newsletter und Facebook verkündet.


----------



## Bountyninja (7. Mai 2013)

@ TheBobnextDoor: Joa bei Mindfactory wollte ich das Netzteil bestellen, ebenfalls mit dieser Midnightshopping-Aktion. 

Ich hab bei der Grafikkarten-Abmessung jetzt nur bei Alternate geschaut.... Dachte dass man sich da schon drauf verlassen kann.

Für die Grafikkarte hätt ich 28 cm Platz. 
Das ist halt auch ein altes Aluminium-Gehäuse von meinem Kollegen Maße: (BxHxT) (Maße: 19x44x46) 
Es hat auf jeden Fall 7 Einschübe für Festplatten und 4 Einschübe für Laufwerke.

bei hardwareversand.de hab ich nichts mit ner Beigabe gefunden. Die Aktion ist wohl schon wieder vorbei.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2013)

Das stand wie gesagt nie auf der Shopseite, sondern nur bei Facebook und per email-Newsletter. Aber bestell dann ruhig woanders


----------



## Bountyninja (7. Mai 2013)

Das mit der Größe der Grafikkarte scheint wohl bei jedem anders zu sein. In einer Bewertung behauptet jemand die wäre nun 29 cm lang.
Lass ich mich einfach mal überraschen. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2013)

29cm ist sicher inkl. dem "Hintern", wo die Anschlüsse sind, man misst aber idR nur am Slotblech beginnend den Beginn der Platine bis zum Ende des Kühlers. Von wo nach wo hast Du denn im Gehäuse gemessen, bzw.: wie viel Platz ist bei der derzeitigen Karte zwischen deren Rand und der ersten Stelle, mit der sie vorne zB an den Festplattenkäfig stoßen würde?


----------



## Bountyninja (8. Mai 2013)

Ich hab die volle Länge bemessen, also vom Sloteingang bis zur Halterung der Festplatten. Exakt 28,5 cm 
Meine aktuelle Grafikkarte ist 17 cm lang, sie hat also noch 11,5 cm Platz nach hinten.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2013)

da müsste an sich jede 7950 passen außer vlt so ganz dicke Brummer wie die von Asus. Kannst ja mal berichten, wie es dann ausgegangen ist.


ach so: vlt vor dem Ausbau der alten Karte schonmal die nvidia-Treiber deinstallieren, damit die nicht stören können.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Mai 2013)

Bountyninja schrieb:


> @ TheBobnextDoor: Joa bei Mindfactory wollte ich das Netzteil bestellen, ebenfalls mit dieser Midnightshopping-Aktion.


 
Dann musst aber über einen Warenwert von 100€ kommen, nur Netzteil wird nicht reichen.


----------



## Bountyninja (21. Mai 2013)

So,
ich hab jetzt also das neue Netzteil und die Grafikkarte eingebaut. Vom Netzteil her war es kein Problem.
Was die Grafikkarte betrifft, so war sie am Ende doch nur knappe 26 cm lang und passte (nachdem ich die Festplatte 2 Fächer nach unten verschoben hab) nun doch ins Gehäuse rein. 

Also Ende gut alles gut! 

P.S: Den 100 € Warenwert bei Mindfactory hab ich mit Hilfe der CM Storm Trigger doch noch erreicht. Mein Eindruck: Ne nette Tastatur zum Zocken. ^^


----------



## Lunica (30. Mai 2013)

Zu Battlefield 4 gibt es noch keine Benchmarks.

Aktuell liegen die Karten 660/660Ti und 7870/7950 je nach Spiel relativ nahe beisammen.

http://www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1364211213iZ9YQCegOS_5_4_l.png

Mit der 660 und 7870 kann man  nicht viel falsch machen. Sind beides relativ günstige, schnelle Karten für unter 200€.
Bei der 7870 ist Bioshock und Tomb Raider mit dabei.
Bei der 660 ist Metro LL mit dabei.

Ob diese Spielebundles noch verfügbar sind weiß ich jedoch nicht.


----------

